# Need to watch my mouth



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Had most of the feeding already done for today so I took some time to mess around the farm with the family. We had a water gap get plugged up with debris and it was really holding back some water, so I suggested that we go check out the dam. My 4 year old boy said "yeah! Just like the dam calves that are on the wrong side of the fence again!" (He has been home "helping" me during the holiday break)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep daddy, you are going to have to be very careful....little ears do not miss a thing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My oldest son's first three words mommy, daddy and shit, and it wasn't my fault; that was the only cuss word my wife would utter. My eldest is now thirty four and a father in his own right.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Need to watch my mouth


Easier said than done!



> little ears do not miss a thing.


No they do not!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Last year when I went up to Indiana to help with harvest, one morning we were taking care of my niece's daughter, who was about a year and a half of so... BIL had got up early and went out to check the bins and pulled a sample to have me check in town at the elevator on the first grain load of the day, and he had it in a bucket sitting in the kitchen floor... I was making my breakfast and heading to the living room to eat and catch some news, while he went to the can fit his morning constitutional... Kenzie was playing with the corn in the bucket, scooping it up in her hands and dropping it back in the bucket... I told her, "don't get corn on the floor, make sure you drop it in the bucket!" And went to eat my breakfast... I could hear her playing in the corn from the other room, then the sound changed, like corn hitting linoleum instead of a bucket, so I got up to check on her... As I came into the kitchen, she looked up at me with this "I'm caught" look and says, "Oh, SSSIT!". That happens to be one of her mom's favorite terms....

A week or so later we were rained out for a day or so and used the time to pull a 35 foot airstream trailer over to Fort Wayne for a friend of my other BIL... We had Kenzie with us again that day, so she was in her car seat in the back seat... Delivered the trailer to the shop and headed back, stopped in Columbia city I think for pizza for lunch... We got back on the road and Chuck got stuck behind some hussy in a beater minivan driving slow in the fast lane and he couldn't pass... Finally the car in the right lane got out of the way so we could pass the beater minivan on the right... Soon as he started going around the battleaxe she floors the old POS and its blowing smoke like a coal locomotive, but it's enough to keep him from passing... He finally gets the diesel pickup wound up and gets around her, shouting some colorful cursing and the one finger salute out the window at her as we go by... We thought Kenzie was asleep, she was so quiet...

A few days later, my niece came in the house and said, "what the h3ll have you been teaching her? We got stuck behind some old lady in a Cadillac last night and her daddy got mad and muttered something about the old witch when he passed her, and we hear from the back seat, clear as day, Kenzie says "ASSHOE!!!!".... We got a good laugh as I recalled her Grandpa Chuck's passing incident a few days earlier....

Little pitchers have big ears... LOL...

Later! OL J R


----------

